# Who plays World of Warcraft? XD



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Some time ago I played WoW originally on a RP (Caelestrasz) realm, but changed to PvP (Korgath); Profile consisted of a level 70 Orc lock (One of the most lamest classes to PvP with, But the general idea of a hunter/spellcaster was great when leveling. The element of surprise had me going, and I could never guess what the lock was capable of learning with each level up) and a level 42 Troll Rogue (Personally being cloaked in the shadows, holding fatal weaponry was more favorable than /casting shadowbolt, sending pet and /casting DoTs. The usage of stuns, traps and the CP system was wicked.) I gave up my devotion to WoW, seeing as music demanded a lot more time from me, and it is more crucial for my future unlike staying at home 24/7 trapped in the MMORPG world of Azeroth. All in all WoW is rediculously fun, but you have to schedule some proper sessions and not go over-board with the in-game content; It's far too easy to lose the sense of time.

Harty love to all the horde rogues.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

I don't play it, simply because I know too many people who've played it and never come back to tell the tale. Perhaps if it didn't have a monthly fee, I might play it. Still, Diablo II nearly ruined all my discipline and that's supposed to be a *lite* game compared to WoW.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

I recently quit. So I'm no longer ashamed to say what a true wownerd I was  

The World of Warcraft Armory (My warrior)
The World of Warcraft Armory (My priest)

Didn't really have any good screenshots but wth!


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Azrael said:


> Yes, I know.
> 
> 
> I am coming out of the WoW-closet. I am a feral druid, and* I am not ashamed!!!!*
> ...


I play, too. What realm are you on? (NERD!!!!) :tongue:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I've played since WotLK came out a bit off and on. I'm playing currently, though. 
I mostly play horde-side and that's where I have my highest level characters, but I'm moving into alliance side. I'm definitely making a Worgen when Cataclysm cones!


----------



## entropy (Mar 31, 2010)

I used to play WoW. I was pretty much the best Shadow Priest, like... ever. But I quit in March and sold my account.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

How conceited.... j/k :tongue:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Leveled a Night Elf Priest to level twenty over my Christmas break when school wasn't in session. Stopped playing when school started.


----------



## entropy (Mar 31, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> How conceited.... j/k :tongue:


Hehe. Nah. I know you're kidding but I was pretty awesome, at least in PvE. I was performing on the same level as Shadow Priests from the best guilds in the world with far less gear than them. I think the best I ever ranked was like 7th or something in the world. I wasn't getting fed power infusions or any other cheap shit like most of the top Shadow Priests. The ones I was performing on par with were from guilds like Vodka, Premonition, Ensidia, Blood Legion, Paragon, etc. I've generally been considered the best or at least one of the best at my class, whether it's a healing druid, feral druid (tanking heroic SH when it was new and hard with 0 CC) healing priest, or shadow priest. Of course I never died to stupid shit/wiped the raid either, which is a big part of being a good DPS. I'm talking strictly PvE too. I was never great at pvp, simply average. Never invested much time in it. I essentially quit when I killed LK10 and transferred to play with a friend for a month before quitting for good. I pretty much hated WOTLK as well. Burning Crusade was 1000x better. Heroics were a total joke. Gear was so inflated and anyone could get it. Ulduar was pretty cool actually, especially Yogg (1 or 0 light), Mimiron (firefighter), and Algalon (mostly just looked cool) but I thought Icecrown sucked horribly. Icecrown hardmodes were dumb, and Sindragosa was the worst boss fight ever made in the history of the world.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I tried to play World of Warcraft, it wasn't for me. I play Everquest 2.

But OH MAN if there was multiplayer on Dragon Age, or Mass Effect 1/2, or The Elder Scrolls IV, or Fallout 3, I would orgazm a little bit every day. I wouldn't need the company of a woman, my game would be enough for me, rrrrrr. I need a good storyline, I need it, I need to dig into the story and... uuhh, now I have to play Dragon Age again, mmmm. Going to install it after this raid (lulz, i'm using acronyms and saying i'm gonna do eq2 raids).


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, yeah, I made this vid a while back... you're guessing right, I'm playing a healer class. I'm running latest alienware but still had to turn down the graphics to the lowest, as you can see I'm running at 20 frames per second. Ouch.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

I quit back in 2007. Made it to the top of both PvE and PvP arenas, realized I still wasn't fulfilled and that it was taking over my life, so I quit and never looked back. I still miss it though like a recovering heroin addict misses the high.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I play off and on


----------



## icarus1984 (Mar 9, 2010)

Used to. Never again. My willpower sucks :angry:


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

MMORPGs aren't really my thing. I prefer an rpg I can do solo like the tales series. I do have time periods where I play Mabinogi alot for a couple of weeks, though. I find MMORPGs in the style of WOW (or mabinogi) overdone... I tried WOW and FF XI, but didn't like them.


----------



## Priskilla (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm playing right now.:blushed:


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

Ex-WoW addict here. 6 months clean and sober :happy:


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't been playing too much lately...waiting for the expansion!


----------



## cheezey (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been playing since launch, with the longest time not playing being about 6 months. When I first started playing I was much more into PVP than PVE, but these days it's just PVE stuff I seem to do.

The only reason I find myself still playing these days is for the people I play with. I've had my time in raiding guilds, as a leader/raid-leader/member, and I can't ever see me doing that again. 10 man raiding with friends is about all that I find interesting, and even that gets same-y after a while.

As for what I play... I've played pretty much everything except Druid, Hunter, and DK at max level at one point or another. Paladin/Rogue is what I seem to be playing these days though.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been playing since 2005, stopped for a year in 2007 and since then I stop at summers. I really like how it has evolved, it used to be very hardcore back at vanilla, now it's more relaxed and fun. I have a priest, druid, mage, death knight at level 80, a shaman level 70 and a few characters at lower levels. Now in Cataclysm I'll play a worgen warlock yay. But Healers are my top favourites, especially my priest :happy:


----------



## Choptop (Nov 20, 2010)

Ugh, I really did have to run into this thread today. I quit 6 months ago with 6 80s (warrior, rogue, hunter, priest, mage, and pally. All horde). My main was a rogue, but switched to warrior about a year before I quit. More pvp than anything.

It's a pain. The guy that sits in front of me in one class plays the entire time. He's a hunter turned fail rogue, it hurts me deeply.:frustrating:


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm too poor/cheap to play WoW anymore but I did.
But I still play Warcraft 3. <33333


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

Look at my sig, yall!

I am a level 80 Blood Elf Mage on Nazjatar by the name of Evannah and I am ICC geared with average gear item level of 261 (two 245s, a couple of 251s and the rest 264s) or in other words, 5938gs. Not that it matters that Cataclysm is out. >.> I am so broke.


----------



## TimeIsExpensive (Dec 22, 2014)

First of all, I apologize for the necro threading. 

Secondly, I do play when I have the time. My main and only character is a Warlock. It's the only class which allows me to buy enough time for a long-term strategy. No matter the spec.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow. I had just graduated primary school when this thread was active. 

I was too poor to play WoW. I played Dragon Fable.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

No, I used to but I don't have the time anymore.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

I played for a few years until last June. I still liked the game; I was just totally worn out. Since then I've picked up Guild Wars 2.

Also, this thread is so old the first 50 posts were written in hieroglyphics.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Warlock master race, gg


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, I enjoy the roleplaying aspect.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I used to play that game. I loved it, but now I am too busy, it was taking up way to much of my time.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Nope. I don't play _that_ shit! I play *OTHER* shit: SWTOR, Age of Conan, LoTR:O(once they come back to Rijk, that is EU), hell even Rift here and there.

erc2:


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

Since I'm not consistently online anymore, I don't have an active subscription, but whenever I feel like playing, I just hop on my trial account. I have a max level rogue, warrior, paladin, and shaman on my main account.


----------

